# [UNSOLVED] Połączenie bezpośrednie kompów... przez wifi.

## BeteNoire

Jest jakiś sposób by zrealizować to co w temacie? Czy koniecznie potrzebny jest access point? Do dyspozycji mam dongle od Liveboksów, wbudowaną w laptopa wifisieciówkę i chciałbym w domu pozbyć się części kabli.

----------

## Poe

nie chciałbym wprowadzac zbyt duzego zamętu, ale z tego co mi wiadomo do wifi musisz miec jakiegos AP/router, chyba ze jest jakis sposób, zeby z komputera zrobic AP dla wifi, ale obiawam sie, ze moze to byc ciezkie do zrobienia. ja mam u siebie to tak rozwiązane, ze kupilem router (netgear WGR614v6) z wifi, podpiąłem pod niego kabel z netem, postawilem w pokoju i ladnie w całym domu jest internet.

----------

## Zwierzak

Jest możliwość podłączenia dwóch komputerów z WiFi bezpośrednio coś na zasadzie połączenia bluetooth i miało to jakąś swoją nazwę, lecz większość linuksowych sterowników tego po prostu nie wspiera. Szczególnie jeżeli korzystamy z emulatora sterowników Windowsa.

----------

## BeteNoire

Ja wyczytałem, że karta musi mieć możliwość master mode ale podejrzewam, że takich Sagemikach to raczej niemożliwe... No ale skoro normalne sieciówki to potrafią to dlaczego wifi nie?

Chodzi mi o wykorzystanie tego co mam i uniknięcie dodatkowych kosztów, bo jeśli miałbym wydać 200-300 zł na jakieś urządzenie to jednak wolę pomęczyć się jeszcze z kablami.

----------

## v7n

co to znaczy bezpośrednie połączenie? 

mam maszynę z openbsd, na nim d link gwl-520+, który działa w trybie AP. do tego laptop jakiś wiejski, chyba fujitsu-siemens czy jak to sie pisze, z wifi na atherosie i oba kompy się widzą. można postawić cupsd, nfsd, ftp, co tam chcesz.

----------

## bartmarian

teoretycznie jak ustawisz na kartach wifi tryb "ad-hoc" to sie polacza, rozwiazanie AP

jest tu: http://hostap.epitest.fi/

----------

## BeteNoire

Te drivery hostap nie działają na kernelu większym niż 2.6.14

----------

## bartmarian

jaka masz karte ? bo moze Ci wcale drivery od hostap nie sa potrzebne

+ http://gentoo-wiki.com/HOWTO_Building_a_Wireless_Access_Point_With_Gentoo

----------

## BeteNoire

Pisałem w pierwszym poście: dongle od Liveboksa, czyli Sagemy plus wbudowana w lapka, działająca na ndiswrapperze:

```
02:04.0 Ethernet controller: Marvell Technology Group Ltd. 88w8335 [Libertas] 802.11b/g Wireless (rev 43)
```

----------

## bartmarian

jezeli mozesz ustawic "ad-hoc" na tych sieciowkach od lajfboksow to po problemie,

jak nie mozesz to trzeba kupic AP/jezeli w domu jest jakis ciagle wlaczony komputer

(bo ciagle cos kompiluje   :Laughing:  ) to do niego sama karte np na atheros'ie

----------

## BeteNoire

Mogę ustawić, zarówno na Sagemach jak i na Marvellu. Ale ni chu-chu mi się nie łączą. Może przy wifi się robi inaczej niż przy kablu, jeśli tak to czegoś nie rozumiem.

Ustawiam ad-hoc:

```
iwconfig mode [interfejs] Ad-Hoc
```

przybijam stałe IPki z tej samej podsieci (10.0.0.x)

skanuję:

```
iwlist [interfejs] scan
```

Tu pojawia mi się wyskanowana druga sieciówka, kanał/częstotliwość jest na obu ta sama, napisane jest Cell: invalid, a prócz tego Access point: <hidden>.

Ale się nie pingają. Czego jeszcze nie wiem?

Acha, do dongli używam sterowników z kernela (modprobe zd1211rw) oraz firmwaru (emerge net-wireless/zd1211-firmware).

----------

## Belliash

spytaj tu: forum.infojama.pl w dziele o sieciach  :Wink: 

----------

## bartmarian

ustawiles ESSID ?

----------

## BeteNoire

Właśnie przez infojamę dotarłem do artu, który wprost o tym pisze, ale z tego co sobie przypominam to wczoraj sam na to wpadłem i na jednej siecówce ustawiłem ESSID i z drugiej próbowałem się łączyć. ESSID wciąż był <hidden>. No nic, wieczorem popróbuję jeszcze.[/url]

----------

## BeteNoire

No nie działa. Robiłem już wszystko (tak mi się wydaje).

Wkleję może jakiś kawałek kodu, żeby nie być gołosłownym:

```
ifconfig wlan0

wlan0     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:15:AF:00:C2:D8

          inet addr:10.0.0.1  Bcast:10.255.255.255  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP BROADCAST MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 b)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 b)

          Interrupt:19 Memory:febd0000-febe0000

iwconfig wlan0

wlan0     IEEE 802.11g  ESSID:"dex"

          Mode:Ad-Hoc  Frequency:2.472 GHz  Cell: Not-Associated

          Bit Rate:1 Mb/s   Sensitivity=-200 dBm

          RTS thr=-1 B   Fragment thr=2346 B

          Encryption key:off

          Power Management:off

          Link Quality:0  Signal level:0  Noise level:0

          Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0

          Tx excessive retries:0  Invalid misc:0   Missed beacon:0

iwlist scan

wlan0     Scan completed :

          Cell 01 - Address: BE:79:F0:26:9E:60

                    ESSID:"dex"

                    Protocol:IEEE 802.11b

                    Mode:Ad-Hoc

                    Frequency:2.472 GHz (Channel 13)

                    Quality:100/100  Signal level:-30 dBm  Noise level:-96 dBm

                    Encryption key:off

                    Bit Rates:1 Mb/s; 2 Mb/s; 5.5 Mb/s; 11 Mb/s

                    Extra:bcn_int=100

                    Extra:atim=0

ping 10.0.0.2

PING 10.0.0.2 (10.0.0.2) 56(84) bytes of data.

From 10.0.0.1 icmp_seq=2 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.0.0.1 icmp_seq=3 Destination Host Unreachable

From 10.0.0.1 icmp_seq=4 Destination Host Unreachable
```

Wygląda na to, że sieciówki się widzą (skanowanie), ale interfejsy się nie widzą. 

OCB?

Acha, gdy próbuję przez iwconfig ustawić ap na ten wyskanowany adres (Cell 01) to kwifimanager przez sekundę pokazuje, że został ustawiony a potem spowrotem pokazuje FF:FF:FF:FF:FF:FF.

----------

## bartmarian

"...Acha, gdy probuję przez iwconfig ustawic ap..." o co chodzi z tym "ap" ?

----------

## BeteNoire

 *man iwconfig wrote:*   

>  ap     
> 
> Force the card to register to the Access Point given by the address, if it is possible. This address is
> 
>               the  cell  identity  of the Access Point, as reported by wireless scanning, which may be different from
> ...

 

----------

## bartmarian

ja wiem o co chodzi z "ap", ale w trybie "ad-hoc" wydanie polecenia typu polacz z AP

nie ma sensu, to nie moze zadzialac. Obie karty musza byc w trybie "ad-hoc", obie

musza miec ten sam essid i kanal - jak nie dziala, to pozostaje uzyc chociaz z jednej strony

prawdziwej karty wifi (prism 2,5 albo atheros), madwifi ma obsluge AP w sterowniku,

a do prism'a o ile pamietam moduly widzialem w jajku i z polecen w prosty sposob AP

powinno dac sie zrobic, w nieprosty, czyli np. ap+radius+mysql trzeba by pewnie

dograc hostap bez driverkow, robilem to z 3 lata temu (hostap, madwifi bylo wtedy cienkie,

z czasem przesiadlem sie na mikrotiki i wypadlo sie z tematu nieco...)

----------

## BeteNoire

Ale dlaczego nie działa skoro mogę wyskanować sygnał drugiej sieciówki?

----------

## bartmarian

dawno, dawno, temu... probowalem zrobic polaczenie ad-hoc, nie szlo, nie pamietam czy

w sieci, czy w kilku ksiazkach o wifi ktore posiadam, wyczytalem, ze ten tryb sprawia czasem

(czesto) problemy, nie chce zeby ktos odebral to jako ze to wcale nie dziala, kiedys

sterowniki tego nie mialy zaimplementowanego/mialy byle jak, ogolnie imho slabo ad-hoc

jest wspierane, ja nie mialem sukcesow w ad-hoc, ap<->klient nie mialem problemow.

A moze jest jeszcze cos o czym nie wiem i dlatego mi kiedys nie ruszylo ? mozliwe...

----------

## v7n

o własnie, chodziło mi o połączenie ap<->klient. na serwerze jest tryb AP, na kliencie ( suse 10  :Smile:  ) ustawiony jest tryb managed czy jakoś tak. i u mnie działa  :Smile: 

----------

## BeteNoire

v7n, ale ja mam zwykłe sieciówki, bez możliwości trybu Master.

----------

